# Nature Pure water filter..



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Bought one last week and installed yesterday. When we tasted the water it was fresh and clear with no 'tank' taste and it has been lying in the tank since January ... amazing. 
It's a snap to fit, drill one 20mm hole for the tap, mount the filter and connect a T piece ..


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Read about these before and was impressed and interested but its too big (wide) and the extra tap would be overkill for my little van anyone know of something similar that is smaller and just requires an inline connection?

Regards Frank


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

we had one for 8 years on our Talisman, and have just fitted one to Tottie. There wasn't room for a rap on the Talisman, so I plumbed it into the cold water tap. If we wanted unfiltered cold water when the water heater was on we could use the tap in the loo/shower.

I can recommend them unreservedly. I don't know of any others that filter out bacteria and some viruses


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Frank,

Do you mean the filter is too big ..or just the tap ?
If just the tap they supply them without for inline filtering.

http://www.motorcaravanning.co.uk/shopuk/water_filters.htm


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

ScotJimland said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> Do you mean the filter is too big ..or just the tap ?
> If just the tap they supply them without for inline filtering.
> ...


Hi Jim its the filter the only place I could put it is under the sink and there is a lot of fitted stuff there. I can recall purchasing some for off shore use in the dim and distance past before UV cleaners became the rage but for the life of me can't remember the product name.

Regrads frank


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Frank
I know what you mean about space, even under our sink which looks as though there is plenty, when I refitted the cutlery drawer it fouled on the filter. I'll keep an eye open for a slimmer alternative..


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Frank

Katadyne is probably the one you are thinking of.

I would be very suprised if you could not find space under a sink for the Nature pure though they come supplied with a couple of lengths of tubing which gives you some scope for placement.










Here is mine tucked right up the back out of the way










The tap doesnt take up much room at all, The mess is building detrius


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

I fitted one of those many years ago. Fantastic. And believe me we really pick up some "suspect" water on our North African [and elsewhere] trips and it has been brilliant. Once, on a 4x4 expedition, we had one wired for "remote" and used it to suck water from a murky/black/green pond.....and one idiot said it tasted OK......but we still boiled the stuff.

Room is a premium for us also but I think it is about priorities. Correctly fitted under the sink and it take up not more room than say a 2lt bottle of......water......! On one vehicle it was not fitted under the sink, but in a corner under a bench/bed. Can't remember the cost but without buying bottle water it has to pay for itself pretty soon.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I Also had one installed and it will be a definate first fit on all future vehicles.
Saves lugging all those 2 litre or so water bottles about.

Karl


----------



## lummers (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jim,
i was given a fly sheet today on the nature filter by a friend as I am looking for a system that will fit my limited space, this may be a silly question but can it be fitted horizontally and be serviced ie exchanging filters without making a wet mess, as just above my cutlery draw seems to be the only possible place to fit which would mean attaching on its side, also does it come with a "t" piece in the kit.


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

T Pce yes

Without getting the instructions out, thinking it through logically I would say on its side is OK, it is pressure sealed, its not a stratified filter system.

To change the filter, switch off pump (you would be surprised) remove the unit from the holder, place in bowl, pull release lever, seperate the 2 halves, take out old filter rinse out unit bottom bowl, refit new filter assemble place back in holder, run through some water to clear.probably takes longer to type than to actually do it.


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

> Saves lugging all those 2 litre or so water bottles about.


so does this gadget actually clean water that would otherwise not be fit for consumption ???

ps : i dont mean the slimey pond stuff , just the spanish dihoreah stuff from the tap ??


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jim

Yes if you visit the General ecology site you will see labtest data showing the effectivness.

By the way one salesman at a boat show uses canal water and drinks it, as done for many years....

Test Data Link


----------



## lummers (May 1, 2005)

Thanks George, hence I can fit one.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi Lummers and Flyingscot..........

Yes, the unit that I run at the moment has been "on its side" for about 3 years.........and works fine. Changing the filter is a quick and simple job.....must do mine asap.....I make a small mess, but I would no matter what!

Like I said earlier the filter will recover almost any contaminated water, even oils pollution......so for your average MHome'er it is perfect.

Suspect water in Spain is largely a thing of the past I think.....looking and reading about the state of the UK system I would be more inclined to use one back there :wink:


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I made the mistake of not reading the instructions (typical bloke) before changing the filter. Because I have mine mounted some distance below the tap there is a lot of water in the pipe. I made a right mess.

Georges suggestion of putting a bowl underneath is strongly recommended.
That said it took me only about a minute to change it and about 15 minutes to mop up the spill  

Cheers
Karl


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I've been following threads on water filters etc for a while and am wondering wheather to fit something like it. The two things that put me off are the 2nd tap, and the cost of replacement filters, and as I have not yet had a bad taste from my tank (I dont buy bottled water and I use an ordinary hose to fill it) I'm in no hurry.

I was watching one of the many DIY programmes the other night (just watching you understand) and they installed one of these american freezers with ice machines that are plumbed into the mains. As part of the installation, they put in line a filter, very small very neat, surely there must be something like that around for the motorhome.


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Badger

There are many about, but do be aware that they are at best taste/clarity filters and it may make the water look and taste nice, but still Kill you, ie being sure of the waters purity is a must with the other types. 

George


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Thank you for that George, if it kills me....ill let you know 8O


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Badger

What I meant is that people should not rely on taste filters to purify contaminated water some people do assume that these inline filters are removing bugs too.

Someone once informed me in all seriousness that he thought the carver inline filter would protect against all nasties and suspect water.... Luckily he had not been by any suspect water to that point....


----------



## edd8ok (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi there,

For those of you who have neither the space nor the inclination to fit a water filter still have the opportunity to sample "tasteless water".

We spent £12.50 on a Filter jug, just fill it up with your tanked water, let it drain down through the filter and into the jug and "Voila!!!!!!!!" 

The one we have is a slimline 1.5lt sort that fits very nicely into the fridge door alongside the milk.

The only slight hassle is the short wait for it to drain through to the jug but as long as you are sensible and put back what you take out then you have a constant supply of chilled "Fresh" water.

No more "scummy" topped, foul tasting tea ...........or was that just the way I made it!!!!!!!!


----------



## 88835 (May 9, 2005)

*Nature Pure*

Hi fitted one 12 months ago without tap.
It supplies water to the kitchen cold tap only fitted under the sink great bit of kit.
sapper


----------



## oldroly (May 1, 2005)

Hi all

This link shows a filter system now priced at £59.95 delivered free. seems like a good offer. Does anyone have comments on this one or better still does anyone use one of these?
http://www.uk-water-filters.co.uk/undersink_home_water_filters.html


----------



## daveandcarol (May 21, 2005)

Is there a 'Nature Pure' filter available with a tap and microswitch to turn the pump on?

Regards, Dave.


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

NO


----------



## daveandcarol (May 21, 2005)

That's a shame but I'll buy one anyway!

Anyone found the cheapest mail order supplier yet?

Maybe they should consider marketing one with a tap and integrated microswitch.

Thanks, Dave.


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

That cheaper filter system that Old roly mentioned doesnt mention taking out Bacterias and viruses which surely are the main worries. For the sake of the extra 100 quid surely it makes sense to go with the Nature pure. Its your families health your playing with same goes for the filter jug in the fridge.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

daveandcarol said:


> That's a shame but I'll buy one anyway!
> Anyone found the cheapest mail order supplier yet?
> .


Hi Dave 
The cheapest I found was...

http://www.motorcaravanning.co.uk/shopuk/water_filters.htm 
Excellent service, dispatched same day of order

You can buy the filter without tap for micro switched systems but I would be tempted to buy the tap version and instal a momentary push switch conveniently placed near the sink..


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"I would be tempted to buy the tap version and instal a momentary push switch conveniently placed near the sink"

That's what I've got, paralleled off the existing tap wiring. You just need to think about which hand is free when using the Natur Pure tap and place the switch accordingly. I preferred this route to the alternative of using the existing cold tap which would then have a restricted maximum flow and be always filtered.

Dave


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Anything from this lot any good

http://www.screwfix.com/app/sfd/cat/cat.jsp?ts=73612&id=101259


----------



## daveandcarol (May 21, 2005)

Think I'll go for the filter only kit and find a suitable tap with integrated micro switch. Surely these must be easy to get hold of?

Regards, Dave.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

oldroly said:


> Hi all
> 
> This link shows a filter system now priced at £59.95 delivered free. seems like a good offer. Does anyone have comments on this one or better still does anyone use one of these?
> http://www.uk-water-filters.co.uk/undersink_home_water_filters.html


The instructions for installing this say: "Finally: flush the filter through by running approx 5 litres before using the water.

Repeat this after any non use of unit for more than 2 days eg after holidays"
That means every time you use the van you need to do that ...........
and the recommended filter change period is 6 months.

Do you need to do that with the 'Nature Pure'?

How often, in users experience does the 'Nature Pure' filter need changing? I assume this depends on usage, but how do you know when it needs it?

Wickes are selling a similar system to that in oldroly's link, including the tap, for 35 squid and the one I looked at recently had a 'free replacement cartridge' offer.

Harvey


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Looks ok Screwfix bug filter too!

99.99% of bugs claimed

Does a motorhome produce enough pressure to use this though?


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

GeorgeTelford said:


> Looks ok Screwfix bug filter too!
> 
> 99.99% of bugs claimed
> 
> Does a motorhome produce enough pressure to use this though?


It says it requires 3 bar presure
Max. flow approx. 2Ltr/min at 3bar incoming pressure. Max. pressure 5bar. Recommended that cartridge is changed every 6 months.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Interesting George and a lot cheaper, personally I think the Nature Pure is overpriced but it's a US import and we always seem to pay the pound per dollar cost.  

Re pressure, it gives a flowrate at 3 bar but no minimum pressure, it would probably work ok albeit at a lower flow rate, my other thought is that it is looks lot bigger and may not be suitable where space is at a premium.. no indication of price or availability of replacement cartridges either. 

Quote 
Max. flow approx. 2Ltr/min at 3bar incoming pressure. Max. pressure 5bar. Recommended that cartridge is changed every 6 months. 

Worth consideration ..

Edit 

My mistake , Cartridges are available at £19.99


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi TAFlight 

I knew what the filter required, but wondered whethor a Motorhomes pump pressure was up to the job, just checked out the shurflo Range

most will not provide enough pressure, the shut off pressure for the best RV pump is 3.1 Bar.

So you would need to budget for a high pressure pump to use the Screwfix bug filter.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

So theres goes another idea down the drain !!


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

For inline use are these anygood.

http://www.whalepumps.com/marine/product_list/5/42/


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

No the whale is a waste of money

As a taste filter marginal, bug or anything else filter, do you want to die in agony?


Top Filter Nature pure
Next Katadyne (still extremely good)


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

George is right. Nature pure 1st It isnt worth messing around in my opinion trying to save money on something so important. One of these filters inline will more than pay for itself in a short time if you are used to buying bottled water abroad. It will also save countless messing about with sterilizers and the like. Anybody would think I was a salesman for them or something :lol: I just like to push something to others which I consider is such a brilliant product.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Wheres agony ?

Is it in France :wink:


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tony

You now what amazes me most, that people will pay £130 to have a gas alarm fitted to protect against a myth, but wont pay for something that really is protecting them and really could save their life.......

But not only that saves messing with water in jugs how stone age is that?), makes their drinks taste good to boot.

Even UK water could cause you trouble, the chlorine put in the mains, is only good for a few days protection.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

George your right of course imo, but in a democratic society others may not agree, people will spend their money in a way that they feel is the most important to them. 

My brother looked at a Hymer, but decided he couldn't afford it, so he is in the process of self building. While he denies it I am convinced he as spent more money to date, than if he had bought the Hymer. Also IMO when he comes to sell he will be lucky to get the price of the donor van back. Now I find that amazing.
However because I respect your judgement and being lazy, allowing members like yourself to investigate to the enth degree on mine and others behalf I have placed an order for the Nature Pure Joby. May be I will die of drowning I shall drink so much water.

My poor old mom always used to say "lions drink water"

Don't know what that was all about but there you are.

Roy


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi TAF

you would be surprised on self builds, many times its a better product and they do sell well despite what some people would have you believe.

Stack up a van (especially at the price the pro gets it at) and then all the bits that go inside now when you tot that up even at retail you would still do it cheaper.

Anyay if you have faffed with Bottles/jugs suffered poor tasting drinks and now you have not got to worry about the tank water or poor supply.

Someone put diesel in the water tank and 2 filters later it still smelled of deisel when changing the filter but the water was perfect to drink.


----------



## 96633 (Nov 3, 2005)

Please pardon my ignorance but with so many helpful experts out there I would pose the following question.

Having read the above postings I think that for the sake of safety that I should go for a Nature Pure system. It appears that fitting is very straightforward. Simply a "T" fitting into the current cold water supply to the mixer tap and a pipe to the new separate tap which comes with the unit. Am I therefore correct in assuming that the existing pump supplies all the necessary power to work the system and there is no wiring necessary.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Brian,

The answer depends on how your pump is switched. If it is pressure switched, then no more wiring is needed. If it is switched by a microswitch in the tap, then clearly you can only turn the pump on by having water flowing through that tap (as well as the additional Nature Pure tap). This is my case so I simply added a switch in parallel with the existing tap microswitch. Then I push the switch, the pump turns on and water comes out of just the Nature Pure tap when you use that.

Dave


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Brian

Yes the pump should supply enough power, do check that it as 25 to 100 psi available though if in doubt.


----------



## 96633 (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks for your prompt responses Dave & George. I will check as you have suggested.

Brian


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

*Nature Pure Wter Filter*

Can you tell me how often and how much the cartridge is to change and buy?


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

They are not cheap at 40 odd quid but worth every penny for the peace of mind and bug free water that they give you.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

How often do they need changing though?.................. the other part of frenchfancy's question ..... and what I asked over a week ago but got no reply ....... anyone?

Harvey


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Harvey 

Maker says 1900lt , but that depends on how dirty the water is and how much you use it, in practice probably once a year for the average but fulltime maybe every 6 months.. still cheap compared to bottled water.. and what is the cost if you take ill .. or worse. 
They recommend changing when the flow drops significantly. 

Frankly I wouldn't have probably bothered if 
a) not going fulltime and 
b) not going to travel abroad to Morocco 

Now that I've actually tried it I'm sorry I didn't buy many years ago..


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

OK thanks Jim,

I couldn't find anything about frequency of replacement on the generalecology website: anyway users personal experiences are probably more useful, so thanks.

I drink the water from my tank sometimes, but only after boiling it although I usually have a small container of fresh water, even for that: actually I never drink water on it's own when in the 'van and I *never* buy bottled water. In fact I guess I don't have a problem with water supply in my 'van as it is, however I haven't, as of up to now, ventured to places of suspect water supplies.

Harvey


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Im still on my first filter in a little over 18 months but then we havent been able to get away much this last year. Like jim says probably once a year on average. Less than a pound a week. Got to be a good investment.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

We replace our Nature Pure every twelve months. We have a family of 4 and fulltime. It is fitted in line so all our cold kitchen water comes through it. You know when it is in need of replacing when the water flow gets so slow you just have to buy a new one. It is a great invention.


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Can anyone share any photos or explanation around fitting one of these.

I have both a Red and Blue pipe running up to the existing taps, also hanging down from these taps appears to be a couple of small cables.

How would I wire in one of these water purifiers?

Many thanks
Hugh


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

You should also have a tee piece that fits into the cold water supply to the tap (blue). A small pipe from their goes to one of the filter connections (can't remember offhand which, but it does matter, and there is an in/out indicator). The other small pipe goes to the supplied tap (or faucet, which always sounds slightly rude)

The cables you speak of on the xisting taps are likely to be unused wires to switch on the pump - rarely used these days.

If you are not using a new tap, but using the existing cold water tap, then the filter outlet goes back to the blue pipe.


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Thank you Bagshanty

Our van is 2005 model and it has wires coming down. I thought in some way these switch on the pump??

SO if I fit the filter how does the pump know if to switch on or not

Sorry if thick question

Hugh


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

These days the pump senses the drop in pressure in the system as you turn the tap on, and switches on automatically to bring the pressure up again. In the old days, turning on the tap switched on a rotary pump (using those wires) that pumped until you turned the power off by closing the tap. 

If the wires are not connected now they don't need connecting in the future. (And there's no such thing as a thick question)

(Luckily I noticed the typo "pimp" before posting!)


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

I need to check what these wires are for, I trust our Burstner 747 2005 would the more conventional pressure sensitive pump has Bagshanty describes

Hugh


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

BERTHA said:


> I need to check what these wires are for, I trust our Burstner 747 2005 would the more conventional pressure sensitive pump has Bagshanty describes
> 
> Hugh


So I presume,then, that they are connected, and not just dangling? If so, disconnect one and see what happens.


----------



## 99570 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Microswitch Tap*

Hi All,
As for a microswitch tap for the filter. I purchased a normal off the shelf microswitch tap from a caravan store and wired it up to the adjacent tap, Hey presto it has worked OK for 3 1/2yrs, wouldn't be without it.
Regards. Banjoman


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

*Further help needed*

I've just waded through this entire subject on this thread but would still like some advice.

1. If I just buy the system without the tap and fit it inline with the cold water supply then I imagine it will cut down the flow. No great problem but as it's a mixer tap this means that when I want warm water I'm getting a mixture of filtered and unfiltered water.

2. If I buy a separate microswitched tap can I get one thats not a mixer. If so where?

3. If I get a non-microswitched non mixer tap (once again where?) I then need a separate switch. I see that Whale do one but has anyone got other suggestions.

I see that there's quite a little community of Nature Pure users, So please point me in the right direction.

Thanks

Ian


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Ian,

1. The downside there is indeed reduced cold flow and replacing expensive filters FAR more frequently than necessary.

2. A DLT540 from Caktanks:
http://www.caktanks.co.uk/catalogue.html

3. Murvi gave me one of these:
SP MOM BLACK
Description: Switch, rocker, round hole, SP, momentary, black, Manufacturer: Arcolectric Switches, Part Number: R13208FAAA, RS Stock No: 329-7156
http://www.arcolectric.co.uk/pdfs/RockerSwitches_169.pdf

Though I went with the stock faucet, and it is easy to flip the tap sideways a centimetre before pressing the button. I don't have a pressure switched pump.

Dave


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

When I fitted my Nature pure I purchased with it a seperate stainless tap from nature pure which had a long outlet on it with a bend at the top that enables you to place a kettle under it. It was an easy job to plumb this tap into the worktop to the side of our sink so that the water going through this tap is filtered and seperate to the ordinary tap water that doesnt need to be filtered. It all comes from the same supply tank. The filtered water tastes as good as bottled water anyday for a fraction of the cost. Ive just changed my first filter cartridge after two and a half years and it was still quite usable and safe.


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Tony

But the tap they supply is apparently non microswitched. So what pushes the water through?

Confused!!!!!

Ian


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The last line of my previous post answers that. You pays your money and takes your choice.

Dave


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Dave

I did read and understand your post. Many thanks! In fact, I've already sent off emails re. prices.

It's just that Tony's post puzzled me.

Ian


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Why puzzled? When I open any tap in my bessacar the pump under the seat operates. I found this out to my cost the other day when I tried to change the Nature pure cartridge with the pump still switched on, got Bl--dy soaked


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

*I've joined the club*

Thanks for all the advice. My Nature Pure Water filter is now installed and working. The water tastes Brilliant - even without Scotch in it.

ian


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

And the current price and supplier please?
Geo


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Ian,

How cheap/quality is the Caktanks microswitched tap? Is it metal or "chromed" plastic?

Dave


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Neat job Ian,.. 8) 

A lot of people are put off by the initial cost of this product, combined with a filter replacement cartridge costing just shy of £50!!!

Plus sides are

No messing about with food grade hose pipe to fill the fresh water tank

No carrying water from the supermarket

No dodgy bugs in your glass when you want a drink

No tank taste in your morning cuppa

The replacement is due at 1900 gallons of use

1900 galls = 8550 ltrs the avge adult should drink 2.5 ltrs per day ( more in hot weather) So two people using a motorhome on a daily basis, would not have to change the filter for over 4 years!

M&D


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Geo

Got it from motorcaravanning.co.uk for £122.50 plus postage and then for the tap - see below

Dave

I must confess that I got a price from CAKS for the tap that you kindly found for me, then Neil at the above sourced what appeared to be an identical one on ebay. From memory it cost about £15 incl. postage. Yes! It's bright and shiny but it's plastic. Not really up to the DB standard but it seems to work o.k.


Ian


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

MandyandDave

Do you know, it never occurred to me that I can just use an ordinary hose now. No more trying to wind the flat hose back into the cassette - it usually takes a couple of attempts before I can stamp all the water out of it.

It's almost worth it for that alone.

ian


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Am I right in assuming this filter is only fitted to the kitchen sink, if so and the bathroom is not covered by the filter, I would think it is unwise to use any old hose when filling as you will be cleaning you’re teeth etc, won’t you?

Just a thought/query, I like these filters and it’s on my “to do” list.

MHS…Rob


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I use one in my van and its going to be the first extra I fit in my new van its Brilliant. I've also fitted one in my home and the water tastes great a lot of the airline use the commercial version, so go for it.


----------

